# Mag carrier



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

If any of you guys use the PP(K) for CCW, what do you carry spare magazines in? I normally use a Belly Band for my PPK/S and it has mag holders on the opposite side of the holster part. I am wanting to get a nice little leather IWB rig from Galco for the gun, but now I don't know what to do with the spare magazine. What do you guys use for both gun and spare mags?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry my pistol IWB, but use a Galco OWB single mag pouch on the offside. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterA3.asp?ProductID=1588&CaliberID=239


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I use a cell phone case for my G26 mag. Carries horizontally, which makes it more comfortable when I am sitting....

PhilR.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I carry my pistol IWB, but use a Galco OWB single mag pouch on the offside. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterA3.asp?ProductID=1588&CaliberID=239


Wow, it is nice, but it costs $10 more than the holster I am wanting to get. Oh well, I cac't put a price on the safety of my family and my life.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Check the local Wally World. I use a camera case to keep my Laserlyte from damage. I noted that they had other cases that might work for magazines, and not appear to be mag cases. Kinda light duty though.
I'll probably end up using a nylon mag holder because they can be washed when they get dirty.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Drummin Man is right - a knife or multitool sheath can work as an inexpensive mag carrier until you have more funds available. Spend the money on a good holster first. The chances of needing a fast reload are pretty slim.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I bought the Galco Wasteband inside the pants for the PPK/S http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/71294-5902-1184.html last night, looks nice, I am actually gonna look today for some leather at a craft store and make my own mag pouch, I have a metal clip from an old cell phone pouch that will work well for it. It shouldn't be too hard for me to make one.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Leather pouch*

Making your own mag carrier(s) while at sea is a good way to spend some of your off-watch time when not studying for you rating promotion. 
When I was in the Navy, back in the ancient days (1965-69), many of us crafted our own knife carriers. Of course they were for outside the pants, but I made a couple of different types. :smt1099


----------

